# VIP722 DVR Transfer



## givitup4Christ (Feb 28, 2008)

I have recently had to replace my reciever(722) with a new one. The HDMI port quit working. I was wandering if there's any way to (transfer) recordings from one dvr to the other without purchasing a large EHD?

If not then I'll have to suck-it-up and buy one to keep peace in the family--If you know what I mean.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

givitup4Christ said:


> I have recently had to replace my reciever(722) with a new one. The HDMI port quit working. I was wandering if there's any way to (transfer) recordings from one dvr to the other without purchasing a large EHD?
> 
> If not then I'll have to suck-it-up and buy one to keep peace in the family--If you know what I mean.


You'll have to suck it up.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, only way I know of - they work pretty well though. Do it!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

250GB SATA hard drives are less than $80 and a SATA to USB adapter is about $25.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

insimbi said:


> Yep, only way I know of - they work pretty well though. Do it!


Beats the heck out of the "old way!"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Peace in the family is the way to go. Besides, once you have an EHD, it'll be comforting to know that you'll never look back at your decision.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, the drives are cheap (or you could borrow one...) But you will still have to pay for the activation at $39.95


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

I am told that the activation fee is per account however. So if you get another DVR, you do not have to pay the fee again. Same with new external hard drives. Buy as many hard drives as your wallet dictates, you only have to pay the fee once, not once per hard drive.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

theoak said:


> I am told that the activation fee is per account however. So if you get another DVR, you do not have to pay the fee again. Same with new external hard drives. Buy as many hard drives as your wallet dictates, you only have to pay the fee once, not once per hard drive.


This is correct. 
Currently, the only limitations is a maximum 750gbt and the "3-time" rule, both are scheduled to be removed with future s/w updates.


----------



## leftheaded (Feb 29, 2008)

Ken Green said:


> This is correct.
> Currently, the only limitations is a maximum 750gbt and the "3-time" rule, both are scheduled to be removed with future s/w updates.


does that mean I will be able to use 1TB drives? what if I have a 4TB NAS connected via USB after the update you mentioned? Could I do that? & what's the 3-time rule?

If you archive to more than one external drive, can you move things around between the drives should you want to organize?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

It will only support 1 drive at a time. Your 4TB NAS box most likely has 4 (or more) drives and will not work. I haven't heard of an update for this limitation.

You would have to move from the EHD to the VIP622/722 and then back to the other EHD.


----------



## leftheaded (Feb 29, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> It will only support 1 drive at a time. Your 4TB NAS box most likely has 4 (or more) drives and will not work. I haven't heard of an update for this limitation.
> 
> You would have to move from the EHD to the VIP622/722 and then back to the other EHD.


ah cool.. then it might work. the NAS is RAID0... single logical drive


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

leftheaded said:


> ah cool.. then it might work. the NAS is RAID0... single logical drive


It still may not work. There have been problems with all but basic USB hard drives (such as drives with extras features, usb/firewire ports, etc.) . No one knows what the single disk size limit will be once the software is updated.


----------

